# Navajo Lake



## BassMan14 (Apr 27, 2014)

I recently fished this lake from my pontoon, with no luck. I feel like I was fishing in the wrong spot though, mostly in incredibly mossy areas with little time to move around the lake. Splake was my targeted fish, knowing that they stay deeper I tried to find some deep areas in the lake. I also figured out that the lake is very shallow, but I could not locate it's deepest parts. I am headed up for round 2 this Thursday, so any help before then would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

IIRC the deeper side is on the north side. How much water was in the lake? Yes it's a very shallow lake. I've never had the best of success in that lake. I've generally end up over at panguitch.


----------



## BassMan14 (Apr 27, 2014)

The water seemed shallow, I could see to the bottom most of the time and there were many large mossy arms extending to the surface.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Navajo is shallow and weedy....that is the nature of the lake. Right now the lake is also pretty dang low with no real hope of it filling. I haven't fished it yet this spring, but my dad has been up there twice in the last few days. He is fishing from shore and has done fairly well using maribou jigs for splake. The trick is keeping out of the weeds and some patience. We typically love to fish Navajo as soon as the ice comes off....some years there can be some significant winter loss and dead trout and chubs will litter the shorelines. But, these years are often the best years to fish it with the remaining fish feeding on carcasses. This year, from what I understand, the winterkill is not significant and the fishing is a bit tougher. But, there are some really big splake out there to be caught....
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/6-general-fishing-questions/31904-state-record-brookie.html


----------



## BassMan14 (Apr 27, 2014)

Now you're just teasing me with that picture.. Hopefully i'll catch something big. I'll probably soak some chub meat on one pole while tossing jigs and buggers on the other. I'll be in a pontoon boat so I will hopefully have a little more success out deeper.


----------

